# White "salt looking things" on my fish?



## linewalker85 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I'm having the same problem... only I don't have fuzzy at the bottom of my tank. It looks like my fish are covered in salt. Today is the first time I noticed it (although I'm almost 100% positive that it wasn't there yesterday). Do you think this is ich? My Russell's Lionfish refuses to eat (which is incredibly not like him) as well as my snowflake eel. They both look really depressed. If anyone has any suggestions I'm wide open. About two days ago I got home and my temp. was about 82 (really high for my fish), one of my heaters went wack, since then I have regulated the temp and now it is fine... do you think this might have caused the problem. Below is the details of my tank:

55 gal. 3 1/2" to 4" sand base
1- Russell's Lionfish
1- snowflake eel (small about 8-9" long)
1- Yellow Tang
2- Percula Clown Fish 
1- Feather Duster
1- Long Tentacle Anemone

The tank was started back in Jun 07, thus far everything was running great... 

My Levels:
nitrate- 20 (I'm doing a water change as I'm typing this)
nitrite- 0
Ammonia- 0
Ph- 8.2- 8.3
salinity- 1.025
Temp- 76 F


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I believe this is marine ich. Do you have pictures? Is this setup FOWLR? It sounds to me that way. Do you have a hospital tank? Hyposalinity and removal of any hosts can render ich incapable of living for long but the hyposalinity should be done in a separate tank only, not including the invertebrates.


----------



## linewalker85 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Maybe ich...*

I have fish, live rock, and invertebrates... Yes, I also have a quarantine tank. I was thinking of putting my invertebrates in the quarantine tank and then chemically treating my main tank? Is that going to be safe? Will my invertebrates have any problems coming back into the tank, once the ich is under control? Sorry, I tried to take some pics, but the white speckles are so small that you can't really see them on the fish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Your inverts could have problems, only the sick fish need to be put in the quarantine tank and treated.


----------



## linewalker85 (Jan 18, 2008)

But, my quarantine tank is only 14 gals... I would think all of my fish would go crazy in that small of space. Will I be creating another problem by having such a small quarantine tank? Or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Are all the fish sick?


----------



## linewalker85 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, all of them. The lion, eel, tang, and clowns.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

In that case, they would fight in a small tank. The only think I would know ti do it go on and move the inverts, and treat the main tank. Just make sure that all remnants of the medication are gone before you put the inverts back, also, if you can find something that isn't copper based, that would save you alot of trouble.


----------

